# Stolen Wharram Tangaroa 35ft



## TSOJOURNER

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello fellow member of this forum, My name is Richard Jeschek,I wish you all a merry festive season.

I own a 36ft Tangaroa which has been stolen in Miami by a delivery captain whose name is Robert Edinger, last comunication sept 9 2009,supposedley from Exuma in the Bahamas,but boat could be anywhere on east coast or Caribean.As a matter of fact I have recieved news it was seen Dec16 at anchor near Gilberts Marina south of Key Largo. I am offering a 1000usd reward for information leading to the recovery of the boat 

Picasa Web Albums - richardlisab - catamaran


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

I´ll get some fotos of the boat up as soon as they permit me to


----------



## JohnRPollard

Richard,

Sorry about the theft.

If you want to post some photos here on Sailnet, you first need to get your post-count to 10. You can just post some nonsense over in our Off-topic" forum. The Song Chain thread is a good place for that.

Good luck recovering your boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks John,

Realy apreciate the help

Richard


----------



## knothead

I'll keep a lookout here in St. Pete. She shouldn't be hard to pick out of a crowd.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

Thanks for the help, It´s much apreciated
Richard


----------



## danjarch

Doubt I'll see her in Dallas, bump however


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

Thanks anyway, You never know

Richard


----------



## krozet

If she is in Toronto, Ontario, Canada I feel sorry for Robert Edinger. It hasn't stopped snowing for days...










When you catch up to him maybe a good keelhauling is in order.


----------



## 2Gringos

There are basically two Wharrams here. And everybody knows both of them. Shouldn't be hard to spot if it comes by here. If it pulls into the boatyard for parts, I can see it from the patio.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

Hello again ,

I am very grateful for the tremendous response I have gotten from all of you. I have taken your advise, listed in all the forums I could find, sent fotos to seatow, sent fotos and info to all the marinas in frorida, but I´m sad to say, I have still not found the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

Welll I have finaly been able to post some pictures.
Maybe someone will spot my boat, It was last seen Dec 16th near Key Largo

1000usd reward for info leading to her recovery.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Rickyj,

Some additional details might be helpful in the search.

You mentioned that the boat was stolen by the "delivery skipper". 

Where did the delivery originate, and where was the intended destination? 

Did the boat go missing during the delivery? Or was the boat stolen by the delivery skipper after the delivery had been completed? 

When and where did you last see the boat? 

Have you contacted the Coast Guard and police? Have they contacted family of the delivery skipper?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

rickyj56 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello fellow member of this forum, My name is Richard Jeschek,I wish you all a merry festive season.
> 
> I own a 36ft Tangaroa which has been stolen in Miami by a delivery captain whose name is Robert Edinger, last comunication sept 9 2009,supposedley from Exuma in the Bahamas,but boat could be anywhere on east coast or Caribean.As a matter of fact I have recieved news it was seen Dec16 at anchor near Gilberts Marina south of Key Largo. I am offering a 1000usd reward for information leading to the recovery of the boat
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - richardlisab - catamaran


The boat was to be delivered to Luperon In the Dominican Republic, as seen in quote, last comunication Dec 16th 2009, and the boat was last seen by a gent who comunicated to me through one of the forums,at or just south of Gilberts Marina in Key Largo. Needless to say my wait in Luperon was a waist of time.


----------



## JohnRPollard

rickyj56 said:


> The boat was to be delivered to Luperon In the Dominican Republic, as seen in quote, last comunication Dec 16th 2009, and the boat was last seen by a gent who comunicated to me through one of the forums,at or just south of Gilberts Marina in Key Largo. Needless to say my wait in Luperon was a waist of time.


Have you absolutely ruled out the possibility that the boat was not lost at sea enroute? It is definitely a fairly unique boat, so a mistaken sighting is unlikely, but still possible. I am assuming you have some other reason to believe the boat was stolen, and not lost at sea?

Have you contacted the U.S. Coast Guard or Florida marine police? If you have not already done so, the U.S. Coast Guard at a minimum should be notified.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

I have reported the Boat missing and stolen to the USCG,the FWC the sherrifs dept, sent pictures and iformation to all the marinas in Florida and sent the same info to Sea Tow. I have the boat info on all the forums I could think of and the thief, Robert T Edinger called one of the forum administrators who had him on the mailing list and told him I knew where the boat is. He said something about homeland security having the boat. The same administrator was also the person who saw the boat by Key Largo dec 16 2009. I have spoken with the coast guard, one of the homeland security branches and they know nothing about my boat, and they have all the info and pictures as well.


----------



## JohnRPollard

rickyj56 said:


> I have reported the Boat missing and stolen to the USCG,the FWC the sherrifs dept, sent pictures and iformation to all the marinas in Florida and sent the same info to Sea Tow. I have the boat info on all the forums I could think of and the thief, Robert T Edinger called one of the forum administrators who had him on the mailing list and told him I knew where the boat is. He said something about homeland security having the boat. The same administrator was also the person who saw the boat by Key Largo dec 16 2009. I have spoken with the coast guard, one of the homeland security branches and they know nothing about my boat, and they have all the info and pictures as well.


That's all good. Sounds like you've taken all available steps with the proper authorities.

This "delivery skipper" is quite an operator. You wouldn't happen to have any photos of him, would you? Folks might not see the boat, but they might see him somewhere.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

The gent who spoke with him knows him, told me he live at or by Miami Marine Stadium. The gentleman got help from him on a problem he had with his boat.


----------



## kredit

damn that dude looks quite the honest chap...here,take my boat!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

well¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## TSOJOURNER

too honest looking to get stopped by the police it seems


----------



## Faster

I guess we're all assuming that particular document was not part of his resume when you engaged him!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It´s what I found when I started to try and locate him


----------



## carl762

Good Luck. Dude looks like a real tool. Sex Offenders who fail to register get sent back to prison. Place more calls to more local police agencies. 

Hope you get that most interesting boat back. 

Carl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Yes , that was me, and that is why I can´t get into the states. The rest I can asure you is as you say good reading. I have never trafficed anything.
The boat I boat to resume my tourist buisness in Colombia and I´m hoping to find it soon. There is a Reward 1000usd for info leading to the boat. It is reported stolen with the FCW, USCG and the miami police dept. as well as the bahamas defence force and the Costarican fiscalia who have reported it to Interpol. I have nothing to hide, that said I don´t go anouncing my bad luck and would rather put that episode behind me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Deleted as personal attack in violation of forum rules:


----------



## smackdaddy

I just want to know what "cocanie" is and why Frances needs 7 tons of it.

Lighten up Frances.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

That´s what I asked myself too


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I believe that sailorgiirlwave is actualy Robert T Edinger himself. His lack of grammar and bad spelling reminds me of his emails as well as the fact that he just made himself a member and his only post is for me . 
If I am wrong I´ll apologize .


----------



## carl762

This is a damned interesting story. Hmmm. Keep us posted.


----------



## krozet

I dont understand the "coward style to hide behind a womans name"???


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stolen Wharram Tangaroa*

Deleted as conjectural personal attack in violation of forum rules:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Deleted as conjectural personal attack in violation of forum rules:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Deleted as personal attack in violation of forum rules:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Spent the past few hours talking to the Miami Police , and don´t think I made any head way


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Interesting that the wellbeing of the thief is so prized.


----------



## night0wl

rickyj56 said:


> Interesting that the wellbeing of the thief is so prized.


While I sympathize with your plight, we have to respect the community and the rules here. You'll get further with honey than vinegar in this situation.

Have you tried posting to Miami/South Florida/Keys Craigslists? Try and keep it above the board and just report a missing/stolen boat in the community section as well as the Boats classified and offer your reward.

If you find your posts being ripped down or flagged...then you know Mr. Eddinger is still in the area...and the boat cant be too far away.


----------



## smackdaddy

Just the facts ma'am.


----------



## bljones

Wow, this is like a moral dilemma question- " A boat has been allegedly stolen from an alleged former drug kingpin by an alleged sex offender. Who do you root for?"


----------



## JimHawkins

next time maybe you should try this delivery captain

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...stemonial-how-i-spent-my-summer-vacation.html

or maybe you could hire him to find and return your boat. It might be a good use of his talents, and this time he'd probably get less complaints about his methods.


----------



## smackdaddy

Nice work Jim. I think you have just completed the Moral Trifecta of Allegedness.

bl - you have to admire the metaphysical symmetry of it all.

(PS - I know this pantless promiscuous brown bear who's addicted to blow and needs his multi delivered to Cuba. Can you guys help me out here?)


----------



## zeehag

really sorry to have to break up this fun--please read this BEFORE making any snap decisions regarding legitimacy of this man and his story---cartel and tons of cocaine and it goes on.....like why this fool isnt allowed into this country because of his smuggling ring and on and on and on......please read----very interesting info gleaned --and from the drug smuggler hisself....LOL.....

View topic - Stolen Wharram Tangaroa 35ft : Cruisers Forum : Latitudes & Attitudes Magazine

and i really doubt there is any police report on this snow laden barge.....LOL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks a bunch, I have nothing to do with coke aside from drinking coca coloa : but I can see this is leading nowhere. I would have imagined some serious people who might want to help.
Thanks anyway and thanks for not jumping to concluions


----------



## carl762

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Inow have it listed on Cragslist, still no news


----------



## WanderingStar

Interesting epilogue: the boat is now on ebay.


----------



## krozet

WanderingStar said:


> Interesting epilogue: the boat is now on ebay.


Link?


----------



## JimHawkins

This looks like it:
Wharram 34 Tiki Tangora : eBay Motors (item 230457583728 end time Apr-07-10 21:33:58 PDT)

4 days left to bid, and currently going for just $1025. Your ticket to paradise...


----------



## WanderingStar

krozet said:


> Link?


Yeah, that's it.
Sorry, I can barely post a reply, let alone a link.


----------



## timangiel

seems like you found it wanderingstar, I'm sure you $1000 reward is in the mail.


----------



## smackdaddy

So are the two dudes flashing the multi-gang signs in the 5th photo our posterboyz?

This has been fun. Books are never this good.

PS - The seller "tommybahama2010" has 0 feedback and has to sell the boat really fast. Go figure.


----------



## WanderingStar

timangiel said:


> seems like you found it wanderingstar, I'm sure you $1000 reward is in the mail.


LOL, yeah, I'll use the reward to buy the boat!


----------



## bljones

This whole thing gets snakier and snakier.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/introduce-yourself/62171-stolen-wharram-tangaroa-35ft.html#post571952


----------



## carl762

A real shame, all round. I look at the boat as the victim.


----------



## krozet

carl762 said:


> A real shame, all round. I look at the boat as the victim.


Poor, poor boat... Looks like an old deck floating around with an ice fishing hut stuck out of it.


----------



## capt13

*So is anyone reporting this?*

Where is the guy looking for his boat? It looks like gang members have it? Has anyone called the police? Contacted Coast guard? Told e-bay it's a hot boat that has been stripped? If that was my boat I would be blowing a gasket right now, and then go blow a few holes in the sex offender who stold it.


----------



## WanderingStar

capt13 said:


> Where is the guy looking for his boat? It looks like gang members have it? Has anyone called the police? Contacted Coast guard? Told e-bay it's a hot boat that has been stripped? If that was my boat I would be blowing a gasket right now, and then go blow a few holes in the sex offender who stold it.


You missed part of the story, it covers a couple of threads. The boat was located by the owner (who may have a questionable legal history). Presumably it is now for sale by him or his agents.


----------

